# Adobe Illustrator -- changing the bounding box



## APartain (Mar 5, 2001)

Hi, and thanks for taking the time to read this and hopefully help me with this problem. 

I am working with Adobe Illustrator. I would like to know if there's a way to crop something out of a drawing, and change the bounding box to cover only the part remaining. 

Say I have an eps file which is a drawing with text way down at the bottom of the page. I cannot select the text to delete it, because it is all grouped together with the drawing. 

What I want to do is crop or cut the text out, so that only the drawing remains. I can cover the text with a rectangle but then when I place the drawing, the bounding box has a lot of white space at the bottom. 

I've searched the help menu, but the directions for cropping are very unclear. Thanks for your help.
Best regards,
Angela


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Moved you over here, as you may get more responses 

eddie


----------



## flyeater (Dec 27, 2000)

> I cannot select the text to delete it, because it is all grouped together with the drawing.


 Select the object then go to object on the menu bar & click on ungroup. Keyboard short cut is Ctrl+Shift+G.
You may have sub groups grouped together so sometimes you'll have to ungroup again.
Beware of clipping masks. If it's a clipping mask you'll need to select it and go to object/clipping mask/release.
Once you eliminate what you don't want select the background and using the direct select tool (black arrow) grab a corner, hold the shift key to scale it down. If you move the corner without holding the shift key you can shrink/enlarge the object disproportionately.


----------

